

FlowBAT – A graphical flow-based analysis tool - signaler
http://www.flowbat.com/

======
mbreese
I'm pretty sure that symbol in their logo is trademarked by someone else...

------
michaelmior
GitHub:
[https://github.com/chrissanders/flowbat](https://github.com/chrissanders/flowbat)

